# Dr has totally ruined it for me!



## Bundle hopes

Hello, 
Im having my 3rd baby (14+2).
I already have 2 boys and hoping this last baby will be a girl. I've just gone through 3 miscarriages in a row so I highly doubt I will have any more after this one.
When I had my last ultrasound at 12+3 my doctor said she thinks it's a girl. Gave me a 75-80% chance. When I went in there I was totally fine thinking I will probably have another boy. But now, since she said that, I feel like if I find out it's a boy at my next appointment I will be devistated!!! I've been so happy thinking that it's maybe a girl. I wish she wouldn't have said that because now it will be extra hard to take the news if it's a boy. My husband is also desperate for a girl. 
My next ultrasound is in 2 weeks and it's all I can think about. All I do is google gender prediction etc. I'm finding this so stressful &#128557;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## nicem815

Bundle hopes said:


> Hello,
> Im having my 3rd baby (14+2).
> I already have 2 boys and hoping this last baby will be a girl. I've just gone through 3 miscarriages in a row so I highly doubt I will have any more after this one.
> When I had my last ultrasound at 12+3 my doctor said she thinks it's a girl. Gave me a 75-80% chance. When I went in there I was totally fine thinking I will probably have another boy. But now, since she said that, I feel like if I find out it's a boy at my next appointment I will be devistated!!! I've been so happy thinking that it's maybe a girl. I wish she wouldn't have said that because now it will be extra hard to take the news if it's a boy. My husband is also desperate for a girl.
> My next ultrasound is in 2 weeks and it's all I can think about. All I do is google gender prediction etc. I'm finding this so stressful &#128557;

Good luck! Your doc was probably right! When I was pregnant with my first daughter, the doctor let a "she" slip very early on. I think they are so used to seeing the babies that they can often guess pretty early! Either way, very happy for your little blessing. Try not to stress! <3


----------



## DobbyForever

If it helps, my tech at 12w3 predicted (without certainty/guarantee but based on nub) it was a boy. And I'm having a boy. Fxed your bean stays pink


----------

